# Another "which of these smoker is best" thread...lol



## HogJaw&PossumGrits (Jul 9, 2019)

Ok guys, I know this has been beat to death, but lets beat the dead horse one more time....lol
  I know these smokers are constantly changing from one minute to the next, so keeping up on which bells and whistles are top of the food chain can be difficult at times.
 Anywho.....I have narrowed my choices to RecTec Bull, Yoder 640, and Blazn GridIron.  
  The problem is that there is NOWHERE for me to look at these grills, so I kinda have to go off of what others say that have seen them all, or better yet used them all. I know lots of people say that Yoder is top of the food chain, but can anyone explain why its better than the Blazn?
   Im really interested in differences in controllers is regards to which one is MOST accurate with the SMALLEST temperature swings. It looked like Blazn was the best choice till I saw that you had to add wifi for another two hundred bucks so at that point you were getting into Yoder pricing.....??? Kinda confused here and not being able so see any in person isnt helping....lol

Thanks for any and all help!!


----------



## sandyut (Jul 9, 2019)

being a very happy Rec Tec Bull owner - I would say you cant go wrong there.

here is a more recent new owner: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/new-rec-tec-bull-first-cook.288749/#post-1974602


----------



## sandyut (Jul 9, 2019)

But that said - it more about feature, warranty, looks for some, budget, etc.


----------



## jake0531 (Jul 9, 2019)

I would personally go with the Yoder. I’m about 60 miles south of where yoders are manufactured in Kansas and for a chance to see them making them. You won’t find a better quality built cooker out there, and I don’t even own a Yoder, I have a GMG (which I’m very pleased with). This is all my opinion of course.


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 9, 2019)

3 votes for the bull.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 9, 2019)

I have the Rec Tec mini and it has been a tank for several years.  I will say that if, or when it finally craps out on me, I'm going to take a hard look at the Yoder.


----------



## ofelles (Jul 9, 2019)

jake0531 said:


> I would personally go with the Yoder. I’m about 60 miles south of where yoders are manufactured in Kansas and for a chance to see them making them. You won’t find a better quality built cooker out there, and I don’t even own a Yoder, I have a GMG (which I’m very pleased with). This is all my opinion of course.



I do own one and love it.  Once it warms up and settles in, about 30 minutes, it is quite actuate.  The new ones have the FireBoard WiFi built in.  I use the Thermoworks Signal.  
I to was confused and it just seemed like the more I looked the more confused I got.  The solid construction and made in USA helped sell me.
Good luck.  What ever you end up with will work I'm sure.  They are all reliable and have loyal followers.


----------



## radio (Jul 9, 2019)

No experience with the Rec tec, but a friend owns a Yoder 640 and it is built like a tank compared to other pellet grills I have looked at.  I just now googled the RT700 and the YS640 for weight.  The Bull weighs 195 pounds VS the Yoder YS640 weight of 335 pounds!
That alone would settle it for me in Yoders favor. The Yoder just looks like a heavy, wellbuilt smoker and the Rec Tec looks like a barrel with chrome horns.
Looking at the specs I am willing to bet the Yoder holds heat better and uses less pellets than the Rec Tec.


----------



## sandyut (Jul 9, 2019)

one thing that was a negative for me about the yoder was they rust.  Mine sits outside in the snow and rain, covered or not it will get condensation and if not made of stainless, rust.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jul 9, 2019)

I was stuck on this same exact list!  Was all set on Blaze, then Yoder, then moved on to Pitts & Spitts Maverick 850.  Convinced myself to go with the Maverick 1250 though.  Funny thing is I started by looking at pit boss. Budget be damned 

But, those three offer awesome pits.  The blaze clean out pot is an awesome feature and the Yoder is a tank.  You can't go wrong with any of those but of those three I had Yoder>blaze>rectec

All depends on your budget.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jul 9, 2019)

radio said:


> No experience with the Rec tec, but a friend owns a Yoder 640 and it is built like a tank compared to other pellet grills I have looked at.  I just now googled the RT700 and the YS640 for weight.  The Bull weighs 195 pounds VS the Yoder YS640 weight of 335 pounds!
> That alone would settle it for me in Yoders favor. The Yoder just looks like a heavy, wellbuilt smoker and the Rec Tec looks like a barrel with chrome horns.
> Looking at the specs I am willing to bet the Yoder holds heat better and uses less pellets than the Rec Tec.



I’ve heard that because of the heft and thickness  of the iron that the Yoder is made of, that it actually takes more pellets to heat up all of  that metal.

I’ve also heard about the rusting at joints and hinges.

They also do not have a center mounted fire pot, if that’s important to you.

Yoders are nice looking grills/smokers, enjoy a great and no doubt, well earned reputation and I’d certainly be proud to own one.   The Yoder 640s will run you nearly $1800.00 by itself.  

You’ll need to buy a cover at around 120 bucks, and any other extras you might want. 

If you’re in the market to drop that kind of dough, around 2 grand or more  on a pellet grill, well then have at the Yoder or a MAK.

But for the money that Rec Tecs go for, brand new, Rec Tecs are just hard to beat.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jul 9, 2019)

Post your location or start a new thread "looking for someone near ...... that has a ..... pellet grill"
Maybe someone close by has one of the units you are looking to purchase.

I live in what I consider a behind the times area for smoking and proper barbecue.  (Yes, many still call grilling as barbecuing.)
Yet, I know people with Traeger, Green Mountain, PitBoss, WoodMaster, Rec Tec, and Yoder pellet poopers.


----------



## 2008RN (Jul 9, 2019)

I am in the same boat, not ready to buy yet, I am still saving money up. On my list is/was Rec Tec, Yoder, Blaz'n grill works Gridiron, and Pitts and Spitts Maverick.

I really want something build in the USA, so I deleted Rec Tec. Don't get me wrong I thing the Rec Tec Bull is a great Grill. 

Blaz'n grill works Grid iron was going to be my choice. The 2 things changed my mind. first they are founded this Company in 2012 when they had a thriving Wood Heating business and just pulled the plug when the government made more stringent air quality guidelines. They sort of apologized for just shutting the business down, (no warranties on the products they just sold). They were just a hole on the wall.   The owners (man and wife) are in their 70s, and I am not sure when they will pull the plug again, They only  have 30 employees and I don't know if they are dedicated to those employees to keep the business going. I want a product that is going to be supported for the next 20 years.  #2 reason is the following ad https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/blazin-grill-gridiron.287853/#post-1965817

Pitts and Spitts Maverick: I really like this unit. Wow! I think it is a step up from Yoder. Has all the features I want. only negative is the they are a really small business with 13 employees. I wonder about longevity of this business.

Yoder YS640:  I like some of the updates this year, with the Wifi and controller update it makes it more competitive with the other companies. I am not as worried about rust. I living in rainy Oregon and have restored metal products in the past. Just means a little more maintenance. Company is around 100 people, and it looks like the owners son is heavily involved. Maybe they will be around for the next 20 years. 

I also looked at MAK general 2 Star. Rally Nice Stainless steel unit. I grill is just a little small, I just want more then 429 sq inches on the main surface. I company is only 150 miles away so I could actually go look at one. 

I agree with the previous post abut seeing if you can find a fellow member that would be close to you to check out the grill. I would a drive 200 miles and supply the meat to eval and grill that I was going to spend over $2000 on by the time I'm finished with accessories.


----------



## sweetride95 (Jul 10, 2019)

I would caution anyone who wasn't familiar to pellet grilling from just going out and dropping $2k on a grill.
A very competent Rec Tec would cost you half. If any of their reputation is true, a normal guy would have an impossible time wearing it out.
My buddy uses his "measly" Pit Boss 3-4 times a week, no issues, loving life.
Are we cooking food or bench racing grills?


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jul 10, 2019)

2008RN said:


> Pitts and Spitts Maverick: I really like this unit. Wow! I think it is a step up from Yoder. Has all the features I want. only negative is the they are a really small business with 13 employees. I wonder about longevity of this business.



They've been doing it for 30+ years though.  Good thing is, even if they vanished, it would take a lifetime for that pit to wear out.  controls can be bought second hand.

Obviously I'm a little biased towards P&S but I did go through all of the above points in my process as well and am very happy with my decision.



sweetride95 said:


> I would caution anyone who wasn't familiar to pellet grilling from just going out and dropping $2k on a grill.
> A very competent Rec Tec would cost you half. If any of their reputation is true, a normal guy would have an impossible time wearing it out.
> My buddy uses his "measly" Pit Boss 3-4 times a week, no issues, loving life.
> Are we cooking food or bench racing grills?



Caution yes, but if you do your research and feel comfortable doing it, go for it.  

While I agree you can get near the same experience from almost any pit/brand - I mean, it's a hopper, auger, fire pot, controller, and cook chamber.  Differences being build quality, controllers used, metal thickness, warranty and customer support.

I don't think anyone is knocking any brand from "measly" Pit boss on up.  I've been part of some cooks on one and they perform great!  It was my first choice when I started down my rabbit hole of searching.

And yes, in the end, there is a little bench grilling as you've stated.  Happens with almost all material possessions. 


The main thing is, Take lots of pictures of the pit and subsequent Q and share it with the forum!

Variety is the spice of life!


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jul 10, 2019)

Fueling Around said:


> Post your location or start a new thread "looking for someone near ...... that has a ..... pellet grill"
> Maybe someone close by has one of the units you are looking to purchase.




also, this.  hopefully someone local can let you kick the tires on a pit or two.


----------



## jake0531 (Jul 10, 2019)

If you’re wanting to stay American made as well, check out smokin brothers. Good quality, most run off a Savannah stoker controller which is very consistent and accurate from my experience, and they are made in Missouri. I have 4 buddies who have them and love them.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jul 10, 2019)

sweetride95 said:


> *I would caution anyone who wasn't familiar to pellet grilling from just going out and dropping $2k on a grill.*
> A very competent Rec Tec would cost you half. If any of their reputation is true, a normal guy would have an impossible time wearing it out.
> My buddy uses his "measly" Pit Boss 3-4 times a week, no issues, loving life.
> Are we cooking food or bench racing grills?



This is an excellent point. 

Dropping at or around 2 grand on a first pellet grill is a leap of faith, in that food cooked on pellet grills has a different taste to it than food cooked on charcoal smokers and grills and stick burners. 

One can only imagine, spending 2 grand or more on one of these more expensive offerings, and then discovering, 2 grand later; “ hey, this isn’t what I thought it would be. I prefer food cooked over charcoal or with wood.”

Now they’re looking to sell that expensive purchase, and that means having people making serious and non serious inquiries. 

Strangers and tire kickers coming to your house to see it, etc.


----------



## HogJaw&PossumGrits (Jul 10, 2019)

I probably should have given a little more info in my original post......sorry about that. 
   I started with a Kamado Joe, then went up to a Primo for more space, but had to leave it with the last house because i built it into the outdoor kitchen area. 
 SO while living in a rental and waiting to build our new home I just bought a cheaper Pittboss from lowes and have grown to really like the ease of use with a pellet smoker. 
  However, the Pittboss has NOT been super reliable. It throws a breaker every now and then, and has some temp swings that my friends traegers don't have. 
 SOOOO.....I was thinking since we are getting ready to move, I would just upgrade, and I thought I would stick with a pellet grill because the wife can grill dogs or chops when I'm not around.  She never felt comfortable with the Kamado.....lol


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jul 10, 2019)

HogJaw&PossumGrits said:


> I probably should have given a little more info in my original post......sorry about that.
> I started with a Kamado Joe, then went up to a Primo for more space, but had to leave it with the last house because i built it into the outdoor kitchen area.
> SO while living in a rental and waiting to build our new home I just bought a cheaper Pittboss from lowes and have grown to really like the ease of use with a pellet smoker.
> However, the Pittboss has NOT been super reliable. It throws a breaker every now and then, and has some temp swings that my friends traegers don't have.
> SOOOO.....I was thinking since we are getting ready to move, I would just upgrade, and I thought I would stick with a pellet grill because the wife can grill dogs or chops when I'm not around.  She never felt comfortable with the Kamado.....lol



Sorry to hear that the Pitt Boss hasn't been super reliable,  has temps all over the place and has thrown breakers.

That would have to be frustrating.

Well, then it goes back to how much money you want to spend.

If it's in the $1,000.00-$1200.00 range, well then I'd definitely reocmmend Rec Tec.

If it's more than that, then I'd start inquiring about MAK and Yoder offerings.


----------



## schlotz (Jul 10, 2019)

Ok, you've got time under your belt with a pellet smoker as well as the Kamdo which is good.  Bottom line, all 3 of your options will get the job done. When it came time for me, I was most interested in a unit that performed consistently with no fussing that would last (ie wear or rust out). That led me to the MAK. It was difficult to come across any negative feedback on them. Best damn decision I've made in years. The 1 Star is a great unit and can be added to. I personally chose the 2 Star. JMTC


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jul 10, 2019)

schlotz said:


> Ok, you've got time under your belt with a pellet smoker as well as the Kamdo which is good.  Bottom line, all 3 of your options will get the job done. When it came time for me, I was most interested in a unit that performed consistently with no fussing that would last (ie wear or rust out). That led me to the MAK. It was difficult to come across any negative feedback on them. Best damn decision I've made in years. The 1 Star is a great unit and can be added to. I personally chose the 2 Star. JMTC



The Mak was my hardest decision to pass on.  Love those things!  The controllers, the build, just wow.  It was the real estate that killed it for me.

75%+ of the time I can get away with that space, but at the price point I wanted to cover the other 25%.  The pros way out weigh the cons but that was my reasoning.  I'd still love to own one though.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jul 10, 2019)

HogJaw&PossumGrits said:


> ...
> I was thinking since we are getting ready to move, I would just upgrade, and I thought I would stick with a pellet grill because the wife can grill dogs or chops when I'm not around.  She never felt comfortable with the Kamado.....lol


Why not get her a $100 gas grill? The easiest grilling platform to use.



SlowmotionQue said:


> ...
> One can only imagine, spending 2 grand or more on one of these more expensive offerings, and then discovering, 2 grand later; “ hey, this isn’t what I thought it would be. I prefer food cooked over charcoal or with wood.”
> ...


I do my duty on a free Weber kettle, and a $50 cheap offset Brinkmann.
Weber is charcoal and supplemented with pellets and I've done my last 6 smokes on it.
Brinkmann was crap out of the box, thus the POS label.
I upgraded enough that it is now a reliable stick or charcoal grill and smoker.


----------



## jlud (Jul 11, 2019)

The new Yoder YS640 has everything.....Tank like build....ones that you see rusted have food stains down the front usually where grease has stripped it.  Body will last a lifetime...plus now the ceramic lighter that the Bull has...plus the built in Fireboard and WiFi controller....it would be the best of all worlds.  Last but not least, made in America...  I just have the regular 640 with fireboard separate for full disclosure.

Now having said all this, a 400 dollar big box might put out just as good of food and last just as long.


----------



## mike243 (Jul 11, 2019)

thrown breakers happen when there is a short,GFI get thrown for moisture getting places ,most fridges state not to be used with a GFI , folks don't listen and I get to hear how they ran for x amount of years without a problem, its not if but when any appliance with fan motors will trip 1. Love my pit boss and it has been rock solid for over a year,may tearup next cook though :)


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Jul 12, 2019)

REC TEC BULL owner here and Its the best out of all of the ones I looked at and the one thing not being mentioned yet is the customer service.  Rec Tec is unequaled in that dept.  They will do WHATEVER it takes to make you happy and if that means sending you a new grill...THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT THEY DO! 
No running around...no excuses...no BS.  Your happy or they are not!
When you order it you get the OWNERS...yes the owners personal cell phone numbers so you can call them directly if needed.  Never needed to because any question I had their CS dept always bent over backwards to help. 
The customer service is what sold me on Rec Tec and I love it and the food it delivers.  It has absolutely upped me to a better chef!


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jul 12, 2019)

NU2SMOKE said:


> REC TEC BULL owner here and Its the best out of all of the ones I looked at and the one thing not being mentioned yet is the customer service.  Rec Tec is unequaled in that dept.  They will do WHATEVER it takes to make you happy and if that means sending you a new grill...THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT THEY DO!
> No running around...no excuses...no BS.  Your happy or they are not!
> When you order it you get the OWNERS...yes the owners personal cell phone numbers so you can call them directly if needed.  Never needed to because any question I had their CS dept always bent over backwards to help.
> The customer service is what sold me on Rec Tec and I love it and the food it delivers.  It has absolutely upped me to a better chef!



You know, when I read some of your posts NU2SMOKE, they're not much unlike my own.

I own a Stampede.  Liked it so much that I bought another one about 5 months into my personal ownership of my Stampede, and gifted the new one that I bought.

So that's two $900.00 grills.  Plus accessories.  And I feel like I got a tremendous deal.  I could have bought one MAK 1 Star for that same money, and been satisfied.  But it would have meant not giving someone else the chance to experience a Rec Tec.  Best pellet grill out there for the money, IMO.

I gifted the new one,  because I didn't want the recipient of the gifted new one, to go out on their own to buy a pellet grill, and end up with a lesser product from out of one of these big box stores, or chain hardware stores, only to later discover that _"this isn't what pellet grilling/smoking is supposed to be all about.  I thought these things were automated and set it and forget it, and problem free.  What's the point if I'm going to have to babysit it, and deal with issues that I either don't know how to or don't want to fix?"_

Anyway, what you say about Rec Tec's customer service, is spot on.

I like for my stuff to look like new.  And so in that endeavor, I "accidentally" used an abrasive pad on the enameled black lid of my Stampede and crazed it.  I thought the pad that I was using, was not abrasive enough to leave scratches and swirls.  I was wrong.

I called them up, explained who I was, that had bought two grills from them, plus a few accessories, and that now I was in need of a new lid as long as I was spending money.   They looked up my account.   "How much would the new lid cost me?";  I asked.

They're response:  "Do you need a new set of horns too?"

I told them;  "No, just the lid."  How much was it going to cost me since it's not pictured and priced on their site.

They're response; "Is it to be shipped to where the first Stampede went, or to the address of that we shipped the  second one that we see that you just purchased a few days ago?"

I told them that the new lid was for the first one.  Not the one that I was gifting.

They're response; "OK, a new lid is on the way to your house.  I'm going to read the address to you.  You should have it in a couple of days.  Is there anything else that we can help you with today?"

Never quoted me a price.  Never gave me any crap about "You know that's not in warranty, right?".

Now, granted, I was the one who screwed up by taking what I thought was a slightly abrasive pad to the lid in the first place and crazing it, such that the crazing could only be seen in the right sunlight and at the right angle.

It was my own fault.

And it bugged me.  I was fully prepared to pay for my mistake.  It was my mistake alone.   I should have paid for it.  They sent me a new lid.  Free of charge.  Because I had already purchased two Stampedes from them, covers for both, accessory shelves, vents,  pellets, etc.

They recognized customer loyalty and rewarded it.

Had they wanted to, they could have named their price for that lid, and I would have paid it.   And had they wanted to, they could have never even considered that I had already spent a lot of money with them, and would have been perfectly within their right to have done so and charged me full retail for that lid.

But they gave me a new lid for my Stampede.

They didn't have to do that.  But the good will that they generated from that act, they know will pay for itself.

Indeed, my telling this story, instead of story going the other way, will do them more good than what that lid must have cost them.  They'll get their money back for it.  And they know it.

This  act, was months after they voluntarily  upped the warranty on mine and other *prior* Stampedes  from 2 years to 4 years, and did so on their own.

Again, they didn't have to do this.  I bought my Stampede with the understanding and agreement that when I was buying it, that I was buying it with a 2 year warranty.

A few months later, they came back and said; "No, that's not good enough.   Effectively immediately,  you know that grill that you bought from us with a 2 year warranty?  Yeah, that one that you bought months ago.    Well now that item has a 4 year warranty and that now includes yours that you bought from us months ago. So we're extending your warranty by another 2 years."

You simply cannot beat Rec Tec's service.  They're giving you a sense of belonging to what they refer to as the "Rec Tec Family".  When they say that, they mean it.  They won't leave you hanging.  This is why I don't mind paying a little extra for their products.

I look at some of these people having all sorts of problems with their grills.  Telling tales in here of customer service woes.   Calling and being put on hold for an hour.  And then getting no resolution to their problems.   Tales of wild  temperature swings that would be considered wild and unacceptable  even in a stick burner, let along a supposed modern "set it and forget it" pellet grill.  All sorts or problematic issues.

I feel for them.  Many of these grills are bought from the big box stores, the chain hardware stores.  At a price lower than the Stampede or the Bull.  They may have gotten "good reviews" etc. The buyer is unsuspecting.   Especially those who consider "size" only, and figure that they can feed a family of 12, for less money than they can feed a family of 6 on a Rec Tec.

And so the buy the $500.00 grill which can feed a family of 12, thinking that it's "just as good as" the other one.

There is no one to tell him otherwise.  Then the reality sets in.  You may have a "big grill" with a square mile of grilling space.  But the product itself, leaves a lot to be desired.  I myself, got lucky choosing Rec Tec.

But when the time comes to put these grills  through their paces, when issues arise, when temps are all over the place, when things start rusting 6 months into ownership, when one discovers after the fact that not only do insane temp swings not have to be tolerated, but WiFi is a feature of today's more advanced grills,  well, that's the difference.


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Jul 12, 2019)

S
 SlowmotionQue
 That is an awesome story of Rec Tec's Customer service....simply awesome!

Now here is mine....

The Good....the bad.....the Ugly....and the Phenomenal....in that order.

The good:
The UPS guy shows up never got the phone call but I was outside sitting waiting so no big deal. It is literally monsooning here. I do not have a garage or a covered porch big enough to take the pallet in without it getting in the rain...Luckily for me the house next door with a covered driveway is being sold so nobody lives there. The UPS Driver happily helped me get it into the carport. The driver was great and was almost as interested in the grill as I was. Says he has seen quite a few in his deliveries so they must be good.

The Bad:
Once the driver left I tore into the boxing like a 5 year old on Christmas day!!
I ordered the competition cart with my order no no Joy. It was not shipped with the grill. I kept looking at all the boxes thinking I may have missed it but nope no joy. 

The Ugly:
3 of the 5 bags of pellets were torn and pellets were everywhere. The stack the pellets on top of the grill and what I am guessing are the grill door stops tore thru the box and into the pellet bags causing pellets to spill out....and man do they spill....now picture this...wood pellets and monsoon rain....hmmmm

The Phenomenal:

SO now that I am happy it is here but I am severely disappointed. The only solace I have is all the stories of the awesome customer service they have. I was praying everybody were not exaggerating. So I get on the Phone and speak to Ben. I told him I had placed an order for a Bull and had just received it to my home and the first thing he said is welcome to the family!! It took me by surprise. First I explained that I didn't receive the competition cart that I ordered with my order and he apologized repeatedly and told me that they are on back order. I asked him if that was the case why was I not notified and he explained that I should have been and there should have been paperwork saying they are on back order with the paperwork attached to the grill. There was none. He checks the computer and it shows that when my order was placed they had carts in stock but by the time they got to mine (they fill in order of receive) they didn't have any left. So on my order it said fulfilled when in fact it was not. I asked when they would be avail and he said in approx 2-3 weeks but they didn't want to hold up the order because of my message I had put in the order comments saying I was hoping to have by July 4th. Got to admit it went from ordered and delivered to my doorstep in 5 days. That is impressive. They have a list in the computer of people who are owed carts and he said I was put at the top of the list so I will be one of the first to get fulfilled. That was great to hear. It does come with the regular legs and I can use those to get started with so I will still be a go for the 4th ...Weather permitting!!

I then told him about the bags of pellets and I do think he was actually more upset than I was about it. I figured I had lost a total of 1 complete bag he said not only will he replace it but he doubled it and threw in some of their spices. He again kept apologizing and just wanted me to be happy. I am speechless. All of the stories I had read that were true. They are Phenomenal on the phone and truly care about their customers happiness. I cant put it together yet because of the rain but I am very happy I listened to all of the reviews and how they raved about them and purchased a Rec Tec. 

You think that was the end...not even close...lol

Next day:
Well it looks like I  may have hit a bump in the road. 

The grill body and lid are crushed... After now seeing this in person I cannot fathom for a min as to how this could have been done. It looks like an elephant sat on it. I kept thinking it must be an adjustment or something out of whack...this thing is a freaking tank. Once I really saw how bad it was I took some pics.
I sent the pics to to Ben and before I could pic up the phone he was calling me. He was beside himself and just did not know what to say. Needless to say he is shipping out a new entire grill monday morning and he and the shipping manager are going to try to have it expedited shipped if possible to have it by the fourth. I have already relegated myself to the fact that it will not make it in time. 

While I was taking the pics I swear I thought I heard my old faithful MES chuckling as if to say "tried replacing me did ya...HAAA" 

Well hopefull my MES will not be holding a grudge...He just got thrust back into the starting lineup for the 4th. 

Again I cannot say enough about the customer service...so far ...GREAT!

Well the wait began....I had already began scaling back the plans for the 4th of July when what did my wandering eyes did appear.....

IT CAME JULY 3RD!!  The box was in pristine condition. 3 Days they got it to me along with the new bags of pellets, spices everything.

Got it assembled and the assembly went very smoothly and performed the 90 min 400 deg burn in last night. Connected to the wifi and got that all working. I had 10 lbs of traeger pellets left from a 20 lb bag that I wanted to get rid of so I used them for the burn in. Set it to 400 deg...22 min later it was at 400 and it stayed rock solid at 400 for almost 45 min. It suddenly jumped to 425 (did not open door or anything). It lasted at 425 for 5 min then came back down to 400 and stayed there for the rest of the time. After 90 min I set it to 250 and watched it steadily come down and settle in. I was beautiful to watch. I went into the app and turned it off and it went thru its process to shut down. I let it cool completely then covered it and put it to bed for the evening. 

This morning uncovered it...went into the app to see if it would turn on from the app....it did. I set it to low and it went to 180 and held stead fast and nice smoke coming from the chimney. After 30 min I opened the door for a min or so ... I wanted to see how it reacted as if I was spritzing some...the temp climbed to 189 then came back down to 180 all the while it is set to low. I then set it to 225 for the days workout and went inside to get things ready.
It performed flawlessly!  The 4th went better than I could have ever imagined!
And the food well if anybody wants to see pics Ill post a couple at the end.

SO far...my assessment is.... I AM FREAKING ECSTATIC! Both with the grill and their LEGENDARY customer service.  Lifelong Rec Tec owner Now!


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jul 12, 2019)

I have yet to see or hear of anyone, nor have I seen any YouTube videos of anyone, putting a Traeger or Pit Boss non PID controller into a previously PID controlled Rec Tec or GMG.


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Jul 12, 2019)

SlowmotionQue said:


> I have yet to see or hear of anyone, nor have I seen any YouTube videos of anyone, putting a Traeger or Pit Boss non PID controller into a previously PID controlled Rec Tec or GMG.


Great point!


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jul 12, 2019)

SlowmotionQue said:


> I have yet to see or hear of anyone, nor have I seen any YouTube videos of anyone, putting a Traeger or Pit Boss non PID controller into a previously PID controlled Rec Tec or GMG.



Wow. 

Now that’s a great customer service story.


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Jul 12, 2019)

SlowmotionQue said:


> Wow.
> 
> Now that’s a great customer service story.


Stuff like that you cant make up...When it showed up on the 3rd I was speechless.  I have been speechless ever since with the quality and ease of the food coming off of it! It has opened up a whole new world of possibilities with smoking! And with a huge resource of information on this forum...Im going to try it all!! 
Dont worry...Ill post pics along the way!


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jul 12, 2019)

NU2SMOKE said:


> Stuff like that you cant make up...When it showed up on the 3rd I was speechless.  I have been speechless ever since with the quality and ease of the food coming off of it! It has opened up a whole new world of possibilities with smoking! And with a huge resource of information on this forum...Im going to try it all!!
> Dont worry...Ill post pics along the way!


Wow. Just wow. 

You mean to tell me, that before you could call them about a problem, they called you?

Try that with one of these big box, chain hardware, buyers club  store grills. 

It’ll never happen.


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Jul 12, 2019)

SlowmotionQue said:


> Wow. Just wow.
> 
> You mean to tell me, that before you could call them about a problem, they called you?
> 
> ...


I literally sent in the pics...and before I could pick up the phone to call them the second time they were calling me. And then jumped thru flaming hoops to make me happy....They have absolutely earned all of my business. 
Go to a box store and start asking questions about the product and they look at you like a deer in headlights...they dont know.  
I got a new grill because my kids gave me a new grill for christmas...I researched for 6 months before I made a decision.  Yes Im anal..lol but I never regret a purchase because of lack of knowledge.  I did my homework...interviewed people who owned a Rec Tec. Joined the Rec Tec forum a month before I owned it just to get a feel for it , looked at the 6YEAR BUMPER TO BUMPER WARRANTY then pulled the trigger and have been happy ever since.  Their customer service is so good I would love to work for a company that had those kind of ethics!


----------

